
Becoming fully reactive: an in-depth explanation of MobX (2015) - acjohnson55
https://medium.com/@mweststrate/becoming-fully-reactive-an-in-depth-explanation-of-mobservable-55995262a254#.5g6z641lp
======
acjohnson55
This is a couple years old, and has been on HN before [1].

I'm resharing because:

1\. It seems to be quite clever, and potentially applicable beyond JS. I'm
curious what the limitations of this approach are.

2\. It didn't get much discussion last time.

